# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Κοινωνικη φοβια και Xanax

## stefamw

Καλησπερα,
Μετα απο επισκεψη στον ψυχιατρο, ο ψυχιατρος μου εγραψε ζαναξ για κοινωνικη φοβια και κρισεις πανικου, να τα παιρνω πρωι και βραδυ. Ωστοσο ομως λογω του οτι αναπτυσσεται ανοχη πολυ ευκολα, θελω να τα χρησιμοποιω 1 το πολυ 2 φορες την εβδομαδα, 0.25mg τη φορα. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να αναπτυχθει ανοχη για τετοια δοση (που ειναι και η μικροτερη) ή και συνδρομο στερησης της επομενες μερες ? Εχει καποιος εμπειρια με το συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο για φοβιες ?

----------


## Macgyver

Αγαπητε stefamw , προσεξε ΠΑΡΑ πολυ με τα ζαναξ , μπορει μεν να μην εχω φοβιες , αλλα το συγκεκριμενο ειναι πολυ υπουλο φαρμακο , κ το επαιρνα για ναντιμετωπισω το ισχυρο αγχος της δουλειας μου . Μετα παρελευση 3-4 μηνων , ο οργανισμος αποκτα ανοχη , κ ζηταει παραπανω . Αρχισα απο 1 ζαναξ αρχες του 2000 , κ με την συνδρομη του καταλληλου ψυχιατρου-εγκληματια , εφτασα το 2006 τα 10 ζαναξ του 1mg !!! προσπαθω να τα μειωσω , κ τωρα ειμαι στα 6-7 mg , κ τα μειωνω κ αλλο . Οποτε , το ξαναλεω , ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ .

----------


## stefamw

Ναι γνωριζω το ποσο υπουλο ειναι. Ειχα δοκιμασει βρωμαζεπαμη στο 1,5mg και δεν μου εκανε τιποτα. Το ανεφερα αυτο στο γιατρο, οποτε ισως γι'αυτο αποφασισε να μου γραψει ζαναξ.
Ημερισιως ποσα mg παιρνεις ? 6-7 ??

----------


## katerinaki

> Αγαπητε stefamw , προσεξε ΠΑΡΑ πολυ με τα ζαναξ , μπορει μεν να μην εχω φοβιες , αλλα το συγκεκριμενο ειναι πολυ υπουλο φαρμακο , κ το επαιρνα για ναντιμετωπισω το ισχυρο αγχος της δουλειας μου . Μετα παρελευση 3-4 μηνων , ο οργανισμος αποκτα ανοχη , κ ζηταει παραπανω . Αρχισα απο 1 ζαναξ αρχες του 2000 , κ με την συνδρομη του καταλληλου ψυχιατρου-εγκληματια , εφτασα το 2006 τα 10 ζαναξ του 1mg !!! προσπαθω να τα μειωσω , κ τωρα ειμαι στα 6-7 mg , κ τα μειωνω κ αλλο . Οποτε , το ξαναλεω , ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ .


παιρνεις κ αντιψυχωτικο? Μηπως ειναι καλυτερα ζαναξ εστω κ 5-6μγ παρα ενα αντιψυχωτικο που μακροχρονια εχει βαριες παρενεργειες?ρωταω κ θαθελα τη γνωμη σου

----------


## Macgyver

Ναι , τοσα παιρνω , κ αυτο που μου κανει εντυπωση ειναι οτι στα ντοκυμαντερ , του nova , οταν αναφερονται σε ντηλερς ναρκωτικων , λενε οτι εχουμε ηρωινη , κοκαινη , κρυσταλ μεθ , κωδεινη κ ΖΑΝΑΞ !!! αρα αυτο το ' φαρμακο ' , μαλλον υπαγεται στα ναρκωτικα .

----------


## katerinaki

> Ναι , τοσα παιρνω , κ αυτο που μου κανει εντυπωση ειναι οτι στα ντοκυμαντερ , του nova , οταν αναφερονται σε ντηλερς ναρκωτικων , λενε οτι εχουμε ηρωινη , κοκαινη , κρυσταλ μεθ , κωδεινη κ ΖΑΝΑΞ !!! αρα αυτο το ' φαρμακο ' , μαλλον υπαγεται στα ναρκωτικα .



αντιψυχωτικο παιρνεις?

----------


## stefamw

Τα 6-7mg ειναι πααρα πολλα για καθημερινη χρηση. Τωρα αμα εχεις αναπτυξει τετοια ανοχη, λογικα αυτη η δοση θα ειναι ισα ισα να σε κραταει φυσιολογικο, γιατι για καποιον που παιρνει για πρωτη φορα Xanax, 3mg ειναι ικανα να προκαλεσουν δρασεις οπως των οπιουχων. Το ζαναξ ουσιαστικα ειναι ενα νομιμο ναρκωτικο (Ναρκωτικα φαρμακα, Πινακας Γ ή Δ), και αυτο γιατι μπορει να συνδιαστει με αλλα παρανομα ναρκωτικα και να γινει ενα καλο κοκτειλ. 

Το αντιψυχωσικο δε νομιζω πως θα ηταν χρησιμο για γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη. Προκαλει πολυ υπνο, και χορηγειται κυριως για σχιζοφρενεια, διπολικη κ σχιζοτυπικη διαταραχη καθως ξκαι εναλλαγες διαθεσης, ειναι δηλαδη ενας σταθεροποιητης διαθεσης. Κανενα αγχολυτικο δεν ενδεικνυται για μακροχρονια χορηγηση. Το γραφει και στη συσκευασια, εαν ειναι να το παιρνεις καθε μερα, να μην ξεπερασεις τις 10 εβδομαδες χορηγησης. Εκει σταματας και το κοβεις με ολο και μικροτερες δοσεις.

----------


## Macgyver

Katerinaki , αντιψυχωτικα δεν παιρνω , καποτε δοκιμασα seroquel , k μεστειλε αδιαβαστο !!! εννοω οτι 1 seroquel των 50 , ηταν σαν ναχω παρει ανω των 10mg xanax . Και φυσικα το σταματησα .
stefamw , φυσικα ειναι πολλα τα 6-7 , δεν τα κανω κοκτεηλ , αλλα πραματικα , δυσκολευομαι πολυ να τα μειωσω . Πολυ σωστα λες οτι δεν ειναι για μακροχρονια χρηση , αλλα αν πεσεις στον (α)καταλληλο γιατρο , την πατησες . Τα 7 mg , ειναι πλεον αρκετα για να με φερουν στα ισα μου , κ οχι να με ' φτιαξουν ' . Μονο η Αγγλια εχει αντιληφθει την σοβαροτητα αυτου του υπουλου φαρμακου , κ καθε 4 μηνες , επανεξεταζει τον ασθενη . Ενα μπραβο στους ψυχιατρους κ στις φαρμακοβιομηχανιες . Τι να πω .

----------


## stefamw

Ειναι και οι βιομηχανιες αλλα και το μυαλο μας. Πιστευω με ορθη χορηγηση οποτε πραγματικα το χρειαζεσαι δεν θα εχεις προβλημα. Τωρα αν καποιος πασχει απο γενικευμενη, τι να πω, παντως για ΚΦ μπορεις να προβλεψεις ποτε θα το χρειαστεις αλλα και τη βαρυτητα του αγχους που σε περιμενει, ετσι ωστε να κρινεις σωστα αν θα το παρεις ή οχι.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ1967

καλο ειναι να το παρεις οσο λιγοτερο καιρο μπορεις!
ειναι πολυ κολοφαρμακο!
αυτο που μου εκανε φοβερη εντυπωση οταν με επειασε πρωτη φορα η διπολικη διαταραχη (μανιακο επεισοδιο)και νοσηλευτηκα
μαζι με ολα τα φαρμακα επερνα και ενα χαναχ 0,25.
καθε δευτερα περναγε ολο το προσωπικο μαζι με τον διευθυντη και κοιταζε τους ασθενεις.
την τριτη δευτερα ο διευθυντης γυρησε στην γιατρο μου και της ειπε αυτο γιατι της το δεινεις ακομα(εννοουσε το χαναχ)να της το κοψεις αμεσως!
μου εκανε τοσο τρομερη εντυπωση αυτο,γιατι επερνα τοσα πολλα φαρμακα και ειπα καλα αυτο τον πηραξε!
τελικα μετα εμαθα ποσο ατιμο φαρμακο ειναι και πως αν το συνηθησεις δεν κοβετε με τιποτα!
η γιατρος μου ,μου εχει πει σε μεγαλη αναγκη να περνω μισο των 0.25 και ποτε να μην το κανω για μερες.
τα αντιψυχωτικα δεν εχουν κοκκινη γραμμη ,αυτο ομως εχει!
αυτο λεει πολλα!!!

----------


## stefamw

Τι να σου πω, εμενα ο Ιατρος επεμενε για το ζαναξ. Εμενα με ενδιαφερει μονο περιστασιακη χρηση. Μπορει δηλαδη και 1 φορα το μηνα μονο. Γενικα μπορω να ελεγξω τον εαυτο μου, το αλκοολ βοηθαει τρομερα στην κοινωνικη φοβια, βασικα την εξαφανιζει. Αλλα πινω 2 φορες το μηνα μονο ενω εχω βοτκα στο σπιτι αρκετα λιτρα.
Υπαρχουν και χειροτερα φαρμακα (Ritalin για ADHD, διπλη κοκκινη γραμμη με σφραγιδα και απο τη Νομαρχια)
Το Xanax σε αποτομη διακοπη προκαλει επιληπτικες κρισεις, μιας και δεν παραγεται πλεον GABA φυσικα.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ1967

> Τι να σου πω, εμενα ο Ιατρος επεμενε για το ζαναξ. Εμενα με ενδιαφερει μονο περιστασιακη χρηση. Μπορει δηλαδη και 1 φορα το μηνα μονο. Γενικα μπορω να ελεγξω τον εαυτο μου, το αλκοολ βοηθαει τρομερα στην κοινωνικη φοβια, βασικα την εξαφανιζει. Αλλα πινω 2 φορες το μηνα μονο ενω εχω βοτκα στο σπιτι αρκετα λιτρα.
> Υπαρχουν και χειροτερα φαρμακα (Ritalin για ADHD, διπλη κοκκινη γραμμη με σφραγιδα και απο τη Νομαρχια)
> Το Xanax σε αποτομη διακοπη προκαλει επιληπτικες κρισεις, μιας και δεν παραγεται πλεον GABA φυσικα.


για μια φορα τον μηνα η΄την εβδομαδα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα!
το προβλημα θα ηταν να περνεις πρωι,μεσημερι,βραδυ!

----------


## μυσπ

Εγω πηρα για το στρες για λιγες μερες κ μου εκανε καλο

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ1967

> Εγω πηρα για το στρες για λιγες μερες κ μου εκανε καλο


οπως το ειπες!λιγες μερες!
μεχρι εκει!
δεν ειναι για παραπανω!

----------


## ioannis2

stefamw, γιατι δεν ξεδιαλυνεις το θεμα σου και με ενα καλο ψυχολογο? Η κοινωνικη φοβία (πιστευω και οι κρισεις πανικου) δεν λύνονται αποκλειστικα με τα φαρμακα. Η λυση βρισκεται και στο νου, στον τροπο σκεψης. Οσο ο τροπος σκεψης και προσεγγισης των πραγματων παραμενουν ίδια τα φαρμακα απλα λειτουργουν καταπραϋντικα, χαλαρωτικα αλλα μεχρι εκει, αυτο τουλαχιστον πιστευω. Ενας καλος ψυχολογος θα σε βοηθησει στο να εκπαιδευσεις τη σκεψη σου ώστε, μεσα απο αυτη, να μπορεις να αντιμετωπιζεις απο μονη σωστα τις καταστασεις που σε καταβαλλουν, να αλλάξεις δλδ τις πεποιθησεις, τις ιδεες που σου προκαλουν το προβλημα.
Ο φοβος ειναι μια λανθασμενη/διαστρεβλωμενη απο μερους μας αντικριση της πραγματικοτητας, ειναι η αναμονη κακου το οποιο η σκεψη μας διαστρεβλωμενα μας το παρουσιαζει ως πιθανο ενω στην πραγματικοτητα κατι τετοιο δεν ισχυει, φοβος ειναι τα φανταστικα σεναρια που φτιαχνει η σκεψη μας οτι αμα κανουμε αυτο ή αμα παμε εκει θα συμβει αυτο ή το αλλο, ενας ανυπαρκτος κινδυνος τον οποιο εχει φτιαξει η σκεψη μας και ο οποιος μας αποτρεπει, το απλο μας το παρουσιαζει δυσκολο. Με το νασ μαθουμε να ξεχωριζουμε στη σκεψη μας και να απορριπτουμε τη διαστρεβλωση της, και με τη σταδιακη εκθεση μας σ αυτα που υποτιθεται μας φοβιζουν σταδιακα νικαμε το προβλημα.

----------


## stefamw

Αυτο θα κανω, εχω ηδη κλεισει ραντεβου στο ΚΨΥ της περιοχης μου. Τα φαρμακα μου τα εγραψε ιατρος των ΚΨΥ που δουλευει στα εξωτερικα.
Φιλε μου Γιαννη δεν ξερω αν πασχεις απο το ιδιο προβλημα ή οχι, τα συμπτωματα μου ειναι καθαρα σωματικο και θα παρει καιρο αν τελικα θεραπευτω απο αυτο το προβλημα. Επιδιωκω επαφη με τον κοσμο και αυτα, αλλα οι ταχυπαλμιες, στομαχοπονοι, αρρυθμιες, νευρικα τικ, τρεμουλο σε χερια και στο κεφαλι και κοκκινισμα ειναι κατι που δεν μπορεις ετσι απλα να το διωξεις.

----------


## kosto30

Επειδη εννοειται πως μιλαω με ψυχιατρο γνωμη του ειναι οτι η ληψη του αγχολυτικου οποτε κρινουμε εμεις οπουε ειναι απαραιτητο κατ ημας τοτε θα μας οδηγησει σε δρομους εξαρτησης.
Οπτε το λαμβανουμε με συνταγη και τακτικα και οχι αχ ττωρα το θελω τωρα τ παιρνω

γνωμη του γιατρου μου που την ασπαζομαι!!

----------


## stefamw

Κοιτα, και στη μια και στην αλλη περιπτωση αμα το χει ο οργανισμος σου θα εξαρτηθεις. Εαν ειναι να παιρνεις 1 το πρωι και 1 το βραδυ των 0.5mg καθε μερα, οταν θα τα κοψεις κινδυνευεις απο ασχημο στερητικο συνδρομο. Προς το παρον προσπαθω να κραταω 4-5 μερες πριν την επομενη δοση και μια χαρα τα παω, δε νιωθω καποια εξαρτηση. Τωρα εαν καποιος υποφερει απο γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη ειναι αλλιως τα πραγματα. Εαν δεν προκειται να βγω πχ σημερα απο το σπιτι ποιος ο λογος να παιρνω τα χαπια ? Ο κοσμος με αγχωνει, οχι οι τοιχοι του σπιτιο μου.

----------

